# BPPV (Vertigo)?



## KWF55 (4 Oct 2015)

Hey there, I am currently interested in a career in the Canadian Forces, although I am worried that my history of few and far between episodes of vertigo will disqualify me from serving our country and queen. 

I haven't had issues in around 2 years with it, and even when I do get it the longest its lasted is 2 days, ive still been able to function well.

Its been investigated by a Ear nose and throat doctor as well as a neurologist, and they both said I would have no issues pursuing whatever career I wanted, at the time it was policing.

I was wondering if anyone knows of anyone that has gotten in with a history of vertigo, or if its a DQ for life.

thanks for your time.


----------



## KWF55 (4 Oct 2015)

For clarification, I planned on joining the infantry, do different jobs have different requirements?

I have no doubt ill pass basic.  thanks again


----------



## medicineman (5 Oct 2015)

Best way to find out is to actually apply...

IMPO, you'd likely not have any issues, unless you're having very frequent episodes and losing time as a result.

MM


----------



## KWF55 (5 Oct 2015)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Best way to find out is to actually apply...
> 
> IMPO, you'd likely not have any issues, unless you're having very frequent episodes and losing time as a result.
> 
> MM



Thank you, I appreciate your response. Should I take this as clarification that although I have been diagnosed with BPPV, I can still get in because it is managed and hasn't bothered me in awhile?

Are there ramifications if I were to have an episode while training? (I am assuming something such as medical discharge at the most extreme) As long as it is disclosed in my application process I assume?

I understand no one here can tell me for sure, but honest opinions help my confidence going into apply.

Once again I appreciate everyone's input.

Thanks


----------



## medicineman (5 Oct 2015)

I think it's best to say, I don't think you'll have an issue because it's not a chronic condition and it's self-limiting.

MM


----------



## j_r_42 (5 Oct 2015)

Although it doesn't hurt to apply and see what the med folks have to say about it, I'm not sure if you would be accepted or not...

I've been in 6 years, and for the past year I've been suffering from vertigo (migraine-associated).  As a result, I've lost my aircrew status and there is potential for a medical release in the next couple of years.  When the vertigo issues started, I did a quick search of the forums here and found a couple of people who were released as a result of BPPV.

Perhaps because yours is somewhat controlled you may have some success in the application, but the only way to find out definitively is to speak with the recruiters.

Best of luck!


----------



## dapaterson (5 Oct 2015)

j_r_42 said:
			
		

> Although it doesn't hurt to apply and see what the med folks have to say about it, I'm not sure if you would be accepted or not...
> 
> I've been in 6 years, and for the past year I've been suffering from vertigo (migraine-associated).  As a result, I've lost my aircrew status and there is potential for a medical release in the next couple of years.  When the vertigo issues started, I did a quick search of the forums here and found a couple of people who were released as a result of BPPV.
> 
> ...



Depending on the severity of your condition, it's possible you'll be offered a COT to a non-aircrew occupation.


----------



## KWF55 (5 Oct 2015)

j_r_42 said:
			
		

> Although it doesn't hurt to apply and see what the med folks have to say about it, I'm not sure if you would be accepted or not...
> 
> I've been in 6 years, and for the past year I've been suffering from vertigo (migraine-associated).  As a result, I've lost my aircrew status and there is potential for a medical release in the next couple of years.  When the vertigo issues started, I did a quick search of the forums here and found a couple of people who were released as a result of BPPV.
> 
> ...



Hey thanks for your contribution, I have no plans to be aircrew. If I wanted to do something such a armour soldier, or perhaps intelligence would my condition, also associated with migraines (no pain), be an issue? Once again I know no one can tell me for sure, I am just unclear as to how the Army does its regulations on this type of thing. Is BPPV viewed as a serious issue in the army, or is it viewed as okay for some positions? Is it a case by case thing? or does the Army have rules for this type of thing?

Also I am amazed a list of DQ diseases and illnesses isn't available.

once again thanks.


----------



## medicineman (5 Oct 2015)

There is a good reason a list of DQ issues isn't available - so people can't conveniently forget that they have any condition(s).

MM


----------

